

How Different Cultures Understand Time (2014) - briantmaurer
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-different-cultures-understand-time-2014-5

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7838475)

